# Update on Bob Jackson



## mark james (Apr 21, 2015)

I snuck out for a lunch break when the boss wasn't looking and visited Bob.

I dropped off a card from his IAP Buddies and a picture of a kitten...  (You all will need to ask Bob to explain the Kitten... Yes, it will be appropriate for him to post).

I only stayed 5 minutes as I did not want him to talk much, and he fit 10 minutes of conversation into the 5 minutes, so I skeedaddled out.

He is improving, and in the right place.  He looked better than on Sunday after we got back from the MPG.  But, this may take a bit of time, so keep him in your thoughts.

(Jason, as I was leaving, Bob asked be to make sure you were alive...  Another inside joke from our 7 hr ride back from MPG - Yes, Bob will clarify).

I hesitated to post this, but I promised so here goes...  In true Bob Jackson humor.

Joke:

Question:  What would a hospital ward with Bob Jackson look/sound like?

Answer:  All the nurses have brand spanking new lipstick pens, and a scruffy voice is rasping in a horrible Monty Python Voice...  "I'm not....."

Bob's one regret is that he cannot update everyone himself.


----------



## gbpens (Apr 21, 2015)

That's great news Mark. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Argo13 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Mark, 

(Bob, when you read this know I grunted. Then laughed.)

Keeping him in my prayers.

Jason


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Mark for the update.  Bob wil remain in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 21, 2015)

Good to hear you are on the mend, Bob!!!


----------



## JohnU (Apr 22, 2015)

Good news, thank you Mark.  Get feeling better soon Bob!


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 22, 2015)

Glad to hear he is feeling better! I would of guessed that he gave all the nurses Lipstick Pens and matching secret compartment holders. He probably has them nurses playing Paradise by the Dashboard Lights at least once a day :biggrin:


----------



## mark james (Apr 22, 2015)

Magicbob.  Heard anything?  I don't have Bob's wife #...


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 23, 2015)

Nothing new, if I don't hear from her , I'll call tonight


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 23, 2015)

UPDATE:

Bob is a little better. Still runs a temp on and off. Dr. said it will take twice as long to recover from the pneumonia because of the cancer in the lung. He is trying hard.
Thanks for your concern. 
Joanne


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 23, 2015)

A couple of updates

From his daughter
My dad isn't as good today. They've taken him off of the vancomycin since doesn't seem to be doing anything. They've cultured his sputum and it was negative. Infectious disease has been consulted. He's still having trouble breathing and he's up to 8 liters/min (I'm guessing. Is that the right units?) of O2, and his O2 sat is only 88%

From his wife
Bob had a difficult day. He is having trouble with his breathing. The infectious disease doctor came in and changed the antibiotic. They are going to give him newlasta SP? shot to build up his blood. Please keep him in your prayers. Joanne


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 24, 2015)

I hope his new medicine works. He will remain in my prayers


----------



## mark james (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the update Magicbob!  Bob and his family are in my thoughts.  If they need any help, let us know.  I can run up over the weekend if it helps to give then a break.


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 24, 2015)

today's report:

From Joanne
Bonus feeling a little better. numbers are better. He is getting another unit of blood. Keep those prayers coming.

From his daughter
My dad is doing much better now. He's down to 6 liters/min on the oxygen and his O2 sat is 99%. He still gets winded with exertion though. They're going to try to drop him down to 4 later. His platelets are low, but he just had chemo on Thursday, so that is to be expected. His hemoglobin is low, so he's getting more blood. An oncologist from Fairview was over for rounds and he stopped in. That made me feel better. He was nice; a little crazy (my mom said he reminded her of a 2nd grader with ADHD). Said this infection is not likely to be clinical progression. Yay!! That was my biggest concern


----------



## mark james (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the update Magic!  We'll take small progress!!!  Be well, Mark


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 25, 2015)

Today's email
Bob is a little better. Still runs a temp on and off. Dr. said it will take twice as long to recover from the pneumonia because of the cancer in the lung. He is trying hard.
Thanks for your concern. Joanne


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 26, 2015)

Today's news

 He was a little better yesterday. His doctor said that he was improving. I am impressed with the group of new friends from pen turning. You have been so supportive and I know that the prayers are aiding his recovery. 
Joanne


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 27, 2015)

Monday 4/27

Bob had a good day yesterday. He is down to 4 on oxygen. He is still getting breathing treatments every four hours. He sat in a chair for dinner. He appreciates all your prayers and positive thoughts. Nurse said that he was a "good" patient. 
Joanne


----------



## Big (Apr 27, 2015)

Bob will be in our prayers. Thanks for the news Mark.


----------



## mark james (Apr 27, 2015)

Big said:


> Bob will be in our prayers. Thanks for the news Mark.



These updates are all coming from Bob Marquis (Magicbob)!  Which I also very much appreciate.  Bob Jackson is a special friend to us Ohio folks, and we appreciate the concern and thoughts of the rest of IAP.  In the end...  we are a community !


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 27, 2015)

Great news! Glad to hear he's improving! I'm sure the nurses are loving all of Bob's jokes, especially the one about IDAHO


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 28, 2015)

8/28
Bob had a pretty good day.  He's coughing a lot but able to catch his  breath.  He's up to 6 units of oxygen  When I came in he needed to be  shaved so I did something for the first time in 45 years.  I shaved his  heavy beard and didn't even nick him.  He was resting when we left.  I  know your prayers are helping.  
Thank all of you.    
Joanne


----------



## mark james (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for posting these Magicbob.  I think I'll bring him a "bouquet of pen blanks" in a vase back from MAPG this weekend; he wouldn't want some stinky flowers anyway!


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 29, 2015)

very true Mark, have a good time.
Don't tell anyone you are a spy for Team Buckeye and next years MPG


----------



## Magicbob (Apr 30, 2015)

4/30
Bob was moved to a rehab facility today.
He is glad to be out of the hospital.
Your continuing prayers are appreciated, he can't wait to get back into the shop and back to his friends online 
If you are local hes at:
Avon Oaks Caring Community.

Thanks
Magicbob


----------



## brownsfn2 (Apr 30, 2015)

Well that has to be a good sign.  I need to make it some Ohio meetings.  At least to hear Bob tell some jokes.


----------



## Magicbob (May 1, 2015)

5/1
Bob is in Room 303 at Avon Oaks Nursing Home in Avon,Ohio. He is in the rehab section. Today he dressed himself and was walked down to Physical therapy. He has a private room and the facilities are good. A Cleveland Clinic doctor or Nurse Practitioner visits him each day. He's still on oxygen and breathing treatments. It's only 15 minutes away so I will visit him later also. 
Joanne


----------



## PR_Princess (May 1, 2015)

Magic Bob, Thank you for for all of the updates. Bob is IAP family, and its is a really great to hear that he is doing so much better!!! Please say hi from me when you see him!

....And tell him I really want to hear that IDAHO joke at the next MPG!


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 1, 2015)

I'm relieved to hear the updates - I hope his recovery continues to be speedy and seamless!  

Thank you for keeping us in the loop!


----------



## mark james (May 4, 2015)

*Looking Good!!!*

I visited Bob today and he looked (and sounded) like the "Bob we know and love."  

Doing much better!  He hopes to be out of rehab end of this week; (but... maybe a little longer).

He was talking easily, doing all that the rehab specialists ask, and being a "good patient." (well, maybe...).

As a coincidence...  As I walked into the unit, I was met by one of Bob's Assistants - A Mother of a child at my school :tongue:!  She promised to make him 110% better!  I promised to give her son extra Breakfast servings of French Toast Sticks tomorrow!!!

Bob is on the mend!


----------



## Magicbob (May 8, 2015)

5/8
Bob will be released on Monday from Avon Oaks. He will still be using oxygen and the nebulizer. We will have a visiting nurse and Physical therapist dropping by. He says he is ready to be at home and I'll be glad to have him here with me. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. 

Joanne


----------



## JohnU (May 8, 2015)

Good News!  thanks Joanne  I'm sure getting home will make all the difference and hopefully speed up his recovery.  My Best to you both!


----------



## stonepecker (May 8, 2015)

Great news........will continue with the prayers just so he keeps healing and getting stronger.


----------



## Magicbob (May 11, 2015)

5/11 from his daughter

Bob was supposed to be released from Avon Oaks today. Mary went to get him and I stayed home to get the oxygen, etc. delivered here. His hemoglobin was low so she took him into Fairview Hospital to get a transfusion. He has to stay overnight for observation. My mom used to say, "Tomorrow is another day."


----------



## Magicbob (May 12, 2015)

5/12
he is on his way home


----------



## mark james (May 12, 2015)

Magicbob - I appreciate your updates!  Thank you!

Bob J.  Rest up... and get back to work my friend!


----------



## Big (May 13, 2015)

Praying for a speedy recovery good sir. Get well soon.


----------



## kingkeyman (May 14, 2015)

Bob is an important part of our Ohio meetings. I do hope to see him at our future gatherings.


----------

